
Industry Predictions: AI, Machine Learning, Analytics and Data Science Trends - CraneWorm
https://www.kdnuggets.com/2018/12/predictions-industry-2019.html
======
ineedasername
_data science automation platforms_

What are these platforms? I'd really like to check them out. I don't see much
from a few minutes of googling though.

